# Bulgarian Split-Squats



## Grizzly911 (Nov 20, 2018)

Adding these into my leg routine starting today! I've heard that some benefits of these are strengthening the stabilizing muscles and improving muscular imbalances and helps improves your squats and inner thighs and hamstrings. Does anyone else have these in their leg routines?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2018)

#bulgarian split squats Is a very effective all around quad, hip, glute, hamstring, even core exercise. It is a highly recommended leg day addition


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 20, 2018)

Seeker said:


> #bulgarian split squats Is a very effective all around quad, hip, glute, hamstring, even core exercise. It is a highly recommended leg day addition



Yeah, sounds legit. Looking forward to good results a few months from now.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 20, 2018)

Split squats are so effective that a lot of sports-specific trainers (ie strength coaches for major college/NFL football programs), are getting away from traditional squats and are programming split squats as a main strength/hypertrophy movement.

I'm not saying this is better or even right - I'm a HUGE fan of squats. Just saying this is a great exercise, and when it comes to training to get better at a specific sport - an analysis is always done to determine if the benefits of doing a certain movement outweigh the risk of injury from doing said movement. The worst thing that can happen to an athlete working an offseason training program is that they get injured in the weightroom. A lot of top coaches now believe split squats are enough.

Long and short - split squats are great. But do your squats. An old wise man once said - squatting is the most important thing you can do in your life.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 20, 2018)

I fuuucking love these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They feel so good and build strength unreal...I have a pic somewhere doing them!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 20, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Split squats are so effective that a lot of sports-specific trainers (ie strength coaches for major college/NFL football programs), are getting away from traditional squats and are programming split squats as a main strength/hypertrophy movement.
> 
> I'm not saying this is better or even right - I'm a HUGE fan of squats. Just saying this is a great exercise, and when it comes to training to get better at a specific sport - an analysis is always done to determine if the benefits of doing a certain movement outweigh the risk of injury from doing said movement. The worst thing that can happen to an athlete working an offseason training program is that they get injured in the weightroom. A lot of top coaches now believe split squats are enough.
> 
> Long and short - split squats are great. But do your squats. An old wise man once said - squatting is the most important thing you can do in your life.



I do a total of 8 sets of squats on every leg session, 4 sets of back and 4 sets of front for reps and adding 4 sets for each leg for the Bulgarians along with direct hams training. So I want my legs to be very powerful and defined as well. I want each leg to have equal power too, no imbalances.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 20, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I fuuucking love these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They feel so good and build strength unreal...I have a pic somewhere doing them!



Post when you can! Can't wait!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 20, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Post when you can! Can't wait!



lol...photobucket is down ...as soon as it comes up....will do!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 20, 2018)

I’ve been debating adding these in but just haven’t done it yet. I do back, hack squats, extensions, Ham curls, leg press drop sets and calf crap. By the time I’m done with al that I’m pretty much done


----------



## bugman (Nov 20, 2018)

One of my favorite leg exercises. I completely agree with Seeker on this being a great all around addition.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2018)

They will make your legs grow like crazy. My favorite accessory.


----------



## German89 (Nov 20, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Adding these into my leg routine starting today! I've heard that some benefits of these are strengthening the stabilizing muscles and improving muscular imbalances and helps improves your squats and inner thighs and hamstrings. Does anyone else have these in their leg routines?



Yes... drop set those bitches... have fun


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2018)

These were made a staple in almost every clients training program I wrote. Very effective in several ways. I find they were a great warm up tool, and fantastic for hip pain relief.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> These were made a staple in almost every clients training program I wrote. Very effective in several ways. I find they were a great warm up tool, and fantastic for hip pain relief.



That sounds pretty awesome! Would you recommend I do 4 sets of these before my 8 sets of squats or after?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> That sounds pretty awesome! Would you recommend I do 4 sets of these before my 8 sets of squats or after?



Why do you lift?


----------



## snake (Nov 21, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> That sounds pretty awesome! Would you recommend I do 4 sets of these before my 8 sets of squats or after?



8 sets is probably the most I ever did for my upper legs.

I don't think you'd ever see me doing split squats but that's me. Yeah I know I'm going against the grain here. I hope they do work out for you though


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 21, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do you lift?


Trying to max out my potential in my legs to get them bigger, stronger and more defined.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Trying to max out my potential in my legs to get them bigger, stronger and more defined.



Doing them before to fatigue the muscles is one method.

Doing them heavy as **** for like sets of 5 is cool too.

For you I would say keep the squat your main heavy movement for the day.  Follow it up with something moderately heavy for more volume like box squat or box deads, then finish yourself off with sets of no more than 15 even if it is bodyweight. And I would go until you have a brutal pump going. So maybe 4 to 6 sets depending on your mental ability. 

That's one way of training I always preferred. 2 compounds, one for weight, one for volume and then something light and less taxing on my old joints.  You can modulate the intensity and volume to suit your needs. Simple. But hard.


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2018)

I would like to not be able to fit into pants. 

Are BSS for me?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> I would like to not be able to fit into pants.
> 
> Are BSS for me?



Good one, Jin!


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Good one, Jin!



People without goals are like a rudderless ship.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 21, 2018)

Amd a donut with no hole is a Danish.

But ye, BSS - do them. Try 'em as a finisher like PoB proposed - legs will thank ye in the morning.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> I would like to not be able to fit into pants.
> 
> Are BSS for me?



What would you wear?  A kilt?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 21, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Amd a donut with no hole is a Danish.
> 
> But ye, BSS - do them. Try 'em as a finisher like PoB proposed - legs will thank ye in the morning.



That's my goal!


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> What would you wear?  A kilt?



I own a hiking kilt and I love it. Walked 400km in it in Spain. 

People would ask me porque?

”¡porque mis cajones son demasiado grande por los pantelones!”

which, of course, is a lie. They are nearly non existent.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 21, 2018)

Well...here you go!!! Lol


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 21, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Well...here you go!!! Lol
> 
> View attachment 6830



Nice legs and shapely glutes for the win!


----------

